# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2011



## João Soares (1 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2011 às 00:01)

E chegamos ao 3º mês do ano de 2011. Onde o frio escassa e o calor aperta, ou talvez não.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.
*8.1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2011 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Para já, céu limpo e brilhante, vento fraco e 6,7º.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Mar 2011 às 14:49)

Boa tarde,

Começamos o mês de Março com uma noite bem fresca...mínima de 3,9ºC ás 7h19...
Por agora o sol continua a ser rei, no entanto a temperatura não subiu tanto como nos dias anteriores...14,4ºC de máxima até agora...


----------



## Trapalhadas (1 Mar 2011 às 15:01)

Bom dia 

Acabadinho de chegar do Norte da Suécia, esta noite fresquinha aqui por Gaia pareceu... quente 
Talvez adicione umas fotos no local apropriado


----------



## aikkoset (1 Mar 2011 às 17:20)

Boa tarde!
Por cá mais um dia cheio de Sol co vento fraco de Norte! temp min 2.6ºC actual 15.0º.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2011 às 22:17)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia semelhante ao de ontem, algumas nuvens médias, em especial durante a tarde.

*Dados actuais*

temp:7.6 ºc ( mínima* 4.1 ºc* ) ( máxima *13.3ºc* ) 

Vento NE: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.8 hpa

Humidade: 54 %


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2011 às 23:31)

Boa Noite!

Manhã fresca de *4.5ºC* de mínima. A tarde foi _quente_ q.b.
Dia de pouca nebulosidade, apenas nuvens altas, durante a tarde, já referido anteriormente pelo Snifa.

Por agora, Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *8.0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mar 2011 às 23:38)

Boa noite

Situação parecida com os relatos já aqui colocados. De salientar que a mínima foi atingida pelas 3h da madrugada; o vento não permitiu mínima negativa muito embora pela manhãzinha houvesse geada nos campos.
Agora o vento é fraco e o céu encontra-se limpo.

*Tmín: 1,4ºC
Tmáx: 13,0ºC

Tactual: 2,2ºC ( já chegou aos 1,7ºC pelas 23.24h)
Hr: 70%
Ponto condensação: -2,7ºC
Pressão: 1026 hPa*


----------



## aikkoset (2 Mar 2011 às 07:33)

Bom dia!
Por cá a T. min. foi de 3.2º actual 3.9º com vento fraco de Nordeste e céu limpo


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2011 às 09:16)

Bom dia. Mais um dia com muito sol, vento fraco de nordeste e 6,9º.


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2011 às 17:54)

Boa Tarde! 

Manhã fria com céu limpo.
Tarde agradável com apenas algumas nuvens sobre o horizonte.
Actualmente, a temperatura encontra-se nos *13.4ºC*


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2011 às 22:00)

Boas noites, 

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 7.9 ºc ( mínima *4.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.9ºc* )

Vento NNE: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.6 hpa

Humidade: 69 %

Dia de céu por vezes com algumas nuvens, em tudo semelhante aos anteriores..


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2011 às 22:56)

Boa noite

Um dia típico de Março: de manhãzinha frio, à tarde primaveril.
O sol brilhou ainda que durante parte da tarde tenham aparecido algumas nuvens médias mas em menor quantidade do que ontem.
O vento soprou geralmente fraco mas de manhã e ao final da tarde aumentaram a sensação de frio.

*Tmín: -1,5ºC
Tmáx: 13,1ºC

Tactual: 3,4ºC
Hr: 68%
Ponto condensação: -1,9ºC
Pressão: 1023,9 hPa*


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2011 às 23:52)

Boa noite

Dia marcado pelo sol, a noite segue estrelada com a temperatura nos 6.4ºC.

Tmax. 14.3ºC
Tmin. 3.2ºC


----------



## aikkoset (3 Mar 2011 às 08:47)

Bom dia!
Noite fria com 1.7º de min. e formação de geada, actual 5.6 com o céu limpo


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu limpo, vento fraco de nordeste e 5,8º.


----------



## Stinger (3 Mar 2011 às 18:54)

Por Sao pedro obtive -1 as 3h da madrugada


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2011 às 22:34)

Boas noites, 

Mais um dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo.

*Actual
*
temp: 8.6 ºc ( mínima *4.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *13.2 ºc* )

Vento NE: 11 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.5 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 70 %

Céu muito nublado neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mar 2011 às 23:26)

Boa noite

O céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado, mais encoberto a Leste.
Na zona de Penafiel deram-se alguns chuviscos pelas 22.45h - apenas se notavam no para-brisas
De resto durante o dia apenas alguma nebulosidade dispersa durante a tarde.
A madrugada foi de novo fria com formação de geada.

*Tmín: -1,0ºC
Tmác: 12,6ºC

Tactual: 8,2ºC
Hr: 47%
Ponto condensação: -2,4ºC
Pressão: 1017,7 hPa*


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2011 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Algumas nuvens não impedem o sol de brilhar, vento fraco e 8,5º.


----------



## aikkoset (4 Mar 2011 às 08:44)

Bom dia!
Noite bem mais amena que as anteriores 6.3º de min. actual 7.5º com vento fraco a moderado de leste, céu com algumas nuvens dispersas.


----------



## aikkoset (4 Mar 2011 às 14:43)

Boas!
Por aqui a temp. max. ficou aquém dos dias anteriores 13.6 actual, muito devido a estas formações nebulosas (cúmulos) que vão escondendo o Sól como citou o Veterano no inicio do Dia


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mar 2011 às 16:00)

Boa tarde

Dia com céu parcialmente nublado (nuvens médias) e vento fraco mas constante de NE\E - sensação térmica de frio aumentada (windchill)

*Tmín: 3,8ºC
Tmáx: 10,4ºC

Tactual: 9,6ºC
Hr: 29%
Ponto condensação: -3,8ºC
Pressão: 1012,6 hPa*


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2011 às 16:22)

Pelo Aviz mistura sol e nuvens, dispersas e sem força para precipitar.

  E a temperatura à volta dos 13º.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mar 2011 às 17:10)

Hoje o dia bem menos luminoso que os anteriores, nuvens altas povoam já o céu...para já nada de ameaça de chuva...
Mínima esta madrugada um pouco mais elevada (6,6ºC) e máxima mais baixa (12,4ºC)...assim o é quando lá em cima a nebulosidade manda...

*Dados actuais*
Temperatura: 11,4ºC
Pressão: 1011,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 51%
Vento: fraco de NW


----------



## Marcos André (4 Mar 2011 às 18:44)

boa tarde
Por Barrô o céu esta muito nublado, temp actual de 10ºC, vento fraco. HR de 46%, PA de 1014hPa e 0mm.
É possivel obsarvar um aguaceiro estacionario a oeste que tem vindo a perder força.

Aproveito para divulgar alguns dados relativos ao mês de Fevereiro:
-temp max:22.5ºC_ media 17.7ºC;
-temp min: -1ºC_ media 6.1ºC;
-temp media:11.9ºC;
-17 dias sem ocorrer precipitação;
-total de precip.: 110.7mm;
-precipitação max num dia: 23.2mm;
-raj max: 57.6Km/h;
-pressão atm. max: 1030hPa;
-pressão atm. min: 994hPa;


----------



## JoãoDias (4 Mar 2011 às 22:06)

Soube que hoje caíram alguns flocos na zona alta de Vale de Cambra, a cerca de 300 metros de altitude, já na encosta da Serra da Freita.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2011 às 22:50)

Boas noites, 

dia fresco com céu por vezes muito nublado, mas sem precipitação..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 6.2 ºc ( mínima *5.5 ºc* ) ( máxima *10.0 ºc* )

Vento ENE: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.7 hpa

Humidade: 55%


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Mar 2011 às 02:12)

Boa noite,

Com o decorrer da madrugada a temperatura vai descendo, embora muito timidamente...aliás não deverá descer muito mais pelo andar da carruagem...
Actuais 6,6ºC, a humidade subiu um pouco até aos 64%...o vento esse é definitivamente de leste...o que provoca alguma sensação de frio...

Precipitação para já em branco...


----------



## Veterano (5 Mar 2011 às 09:29)

Céu completamente limpo aqui pelo Porto, vento fraco e 9,2º.

  A instabilidade quase que não passou por aqui.


----------



## Veterano (5 Mar 2011 às 10:01)

Veterano disse:


> Céu completamente limpo aqui pelo Porto.



  Afinal começa a encobrir com nuvens vindas de sul, será para valer?


----------



## SnowMan (5 Mar 2011 às 10:27)

Por aqui estou com 9,7º, vento leste e há 5 minutos que começaram a cair alguns pingos que não se devem intensificar. Céu com abertas a leste e sul.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Mar 2011 às 11:46)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu muito nublado, com o vento a chegar à casa dos 40km/h.

Rajada max.45.1km/h
Tmin.5.9ºC

Tactual 13.1ºC


----------



## aikkoset (5 Mar 2011 às 22:47)

Boa noite!
Dia sem grande variação térmica 13.1º de max actual 10.1º, algumas pingas durante a tarde como já foi aqui referido.


----------



## aikkoset (6 Mar 2011 às 09:25)

Bom dia
Céu nublado com vento fraco de leste, Temperatura min.9.1ºC actual10.5ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Mar 2011 às 12:56)

Boa tarde,

Ontem desloquei-me até perto da cidade da Trofa e no início da tarde ainda choveu fraco por lá...por aqui caíram uns pingos que foram insuficientes para acumular...

Hoje o dia esta menos ameaçador, a mínima e máxima mais elevadas...mínima de 10,4ºC e actuais 15,5ºC...


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2011 às 20:17)

Boa noite

Um dia gordo...o Carnaval não se pode queixar por aqui! Dia de temperatura normal, apesar do vento e das nuvens que iam aparecendo, permitiu aos foliões saborear o tempo de festa. Um entrudo *climatologicamente* normal diria....

*Tmín: 5,8ºC
Tmáx: 15,1ºC

Tactual: 6,9ºC
Hr: 67%
Ponto condensação: 1,2ºC
Pressão: 1015,7 hPa*

Continuação de prazenteiro *CARNAVAL*


----------



## Veterano (7 Mar 2011 às 10:28)

Tudo muito calmo por aqui, sol com algumas nuvens, vento fraco e cerca de 14º.

  Bom carnaval para todos.


----------



## Z13 (7 Mar 2011 às 11:33)

Hoje por Braga, com um belo dia, algum vento, e *16ºC*


----------



## Trapalhadas (7 Mar 2011 às 12:55)

Boa tarde a todos 

Tenho estado um pouco afastado e vou deixar aqui o link para a zona do fórum onde fiz o meu outro "acompanhamento metereologico" dos últimos dias 
Algumas fotos do cenário alguns milhares de km mais a norte de onde regressei esta semana 

Entretanto aqui já cheira a primavera 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/internacional/ornskoeldsvik-sweden-2011-frio-neve-aurora-5438.html#post268127


----------



## aikkoset (7 Mar 2011 às 14:50)

Boas 
     Por aqui Temp. min. 4.8º actual 20.1º, com formações de nuvens de Sul para Norte e vento fraco de Leste.
     Citando o post anterior; Bonitas Fotos do Trapalhadas


----------



## PauloSR (7 Mar 2011 às 15:36)

Boa tarde,

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, sol e mais sol, e algumas nuvens que não impedem que o astro rei impere. O termómetro do carro marcava pelas 14horas, 20ºC.

Destaco o fim de semana, passado em Castro Laboreiro. Absolutamente fantástico por sinal  Vento gélido por lá, só dando tréguas ontem de tarde  E nada de precipitação.

Grande abraço.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mar 2011 às 17:43)

Boa tarde.

O céu apresentou-se geralmente pouco nublado, embora por vezes algumas nuvens ocultassem o sol por alguns minutos.
Temperatura agradável durante o dia - a noite foi bastante fresca.
Vento fraco a moderado de E\SE.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado, sem vislumbre de precipitação e o vento é fraco de ESE.

*Tmín: 1,8ºC
Tmáx: 17,4ºC

Tactual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 34%
Ponto condensação: 0,6ºC
Pressão: 1013,6 hPa
Vento médio actual: 5,4 km\h*


----------



## Snifa (7 Mar 2011 às 22:27)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia de  céu por vezes nublado, umas pingas caíram durante a tarde, mas foram de curta duração.

*Dados actuais:
*
temp: 13.9 ºc ( mínima *7.5 ºc *) ( máxima *17.7 ºc* )

Vento ENE: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.1 hpa

Humidade: 57%


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mar 2011 às 23:58)

Boa noite

*
Tactual: 5,5ºC
Hr: 73%
Ponto condensação: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1015,7 hPa
Vento médio actual: 1,4 km\h*

Um bom dia de *CARNAVAL*


----------



## aikkoset (8 Mar 2011 às 08:38)

Bom dia!
   Temp min. 8.8º actual 12.5º
   O céu apresenta-se parcialmente limpo com algumas nuvens a Sul (vamos ver se elas trazem alguma precipitação para este dia de Carnaval)


----------



## Veterano (8 Mar 2011 às 10:15)

Bom dia. Depois de muito sol, o céu encobriu, vento moderado e 15,2º.


----------



## Z13 (8 Mar 2011 às 11:21)

Aqui por Braga céu nublado por núvens altas e *17ºC*

Bastante vento...


----------



## aikkoset (8 Mar 2011 às 14:05)

Boa tarde!
Por cá começa agora a cair algumas pingarolas


----------



## João Soares (8 Mar 2011 às 14:12)

Olá, malta do Litoral Norte! 

Por Canidelo, começou a chover, depois de uma manhã cinzenta e abafada.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Mar 2011 às 19:16)

Boa tarde,

Depois do Carnaval passado cá estamos novamente...hoje a tarde já rendeu umas "pingas" mais convincentes que ontem...acumulei já 0,5mm...

A temperatura continua bastante amena...12,9ºC, 80% de humidade relativa...a pressão essa continua a subir...


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2011 às 22:31)

Boas noites!

dia de céu muito nublado, alguma chuva fraca durante a tarde.

*Actual*

temp:10.7ºc ( mínima *10.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *14.4ºc* )

Vento: NNW: 17 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.8 hpa

Humidade: 83%

Precipitação: *0.8* mm


----------



## jpmartins (8 Mar 2011 às 22:58)

Boa noite

Dia de céu muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros que renderam 4.3mm.
Tmin.9.8ºC
Tmax.14.2ºC

Tactual:11.6ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mar 2011 às 23:04)

Boa noite

Um dia de CARNAVAL *cinzentão*...
O céu foi progressivamente encobrindo ao longo da manhã. No início da tarde começou a chuviscar, situação que se manteve até ao início da noite.
O acumulado de precipitação terá ficado pelos 0,1 a 0,3 mm (a olho!) no pluviómetro manual - no automático a resolução é de 1 mm e nada acumulou até ao momento.
O vento de manhã soprou moderado com rajadas e acalmou durante a tarde; neste momento é fraco de Norte.

*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,6ºC

Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 61%
Ponto condensação: 4,6ºC
Pressão: 1017,7 hPa
Vento médio actual: 4,7 km\h*


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2011 às 08:35)

Bom dia. Manhã cinzenta, com 13,2º e vento fraco.


----------



## aikkoset (9 Mar 2011 às 11:05)

Bom dia!
Por aqui 14.4º céu nublado com vento fraco a moderado de leste, acompanhado de vez em quando de alguns pingos de chuva


----------



## João Soares (9 Mar 2011 às 13:16)

Boas tardes!

Manhã cinzenta, e inícios de tarde de pouco nebulosidade.
Vou agora a Aveiro e espero que não chova.


----------



## Fi (9 Mar 2011 às 15:49)

20ºC neste momento! 

 Abafado, céu nublado e sem vislumbre do sol. Está desconfortável. Ainda não choveu por aqui.


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2011 às 16:08)

Pelo Aviz céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e perto de 20º.

  Final de Inverno a cheirar (tresandar) a Primavera...


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

Boa noite

Um dia bastante agradável. Céu por vezes nublado, vento geralmente fraco e temperatura amena.

*Tmín: 5,9ºC
Tmáx: 16,6ºC

Tactual: 11,2ºC
Hr: 58%
Ponto condensação: 3,2ºC
Pressão: 1018,8 hPa*


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2011 às 22:28)

Boas noites, 

dia de temperatura agradável, com alguma nebulosidade.

Actual:

temp:13.5 ºc ( mínima *10.1 ºc *) ( máxima *16.8ºc* )

Vento: NNE: 10 Km/h

Pressão:1019.0 hpa

Humidade: 59 %


----------



## Veterano (10 Mar 2011 às 08:39)

Bom dia. Muito sol, poucas nuvens, vento fraco e 12,2º.


----------



## aikkoset (10 Mar 2011 às 13:56)

Boa tarde
Dia de muito Sol com vento fraco, temp. actual 21.1 e a subir


----------



## jpmartins (10 Mar 2011 às 18:06)

Boa tarde
Por aqui o dia também foi de sol, neste momento começa a entrar alguma nebulosidade alta.
Tactual: 15.9ºC

TMax: 19.6ºC
Tmin: 8.2ºC


----------



## jpmartins (10 Mar 2011 às 20:35)

Chove forte por aqui com esta é que não contava


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2011 às 21:04)

Boa noite

Dia de céu limpo até ao final da tarde, altura em que começou a entrar nebulosidade alta.
Vento geralmente fraco.

*Tmín: 3,8ºC
Tmáx: 18,8ºC

Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 71%
Ponto condensação: 4,4ºC
Pressão: 1018,8 hPa
Vento médio actual: 3,2 km\h de NO*


----------



## jpmartins (10 Mar 2011 às 22:10)

Foi repentina e num curto espaço de tempo 3.1mm.



jpmartins disse:


> Chove forte por aqui com esta é que não contava


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2011 às 22:25)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de temperaturas agradáveis, alguma nebulosidade alta!

*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 12.1ºc ( mínima *10.2ºc* )(máxima *18.9 ºc* )

Vento SSE: 8Km/h

Pressão: 1017.7 hpa

Humidade:80 %


----------



## Veterano (11 Mar 2011 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto e 10,2º de temperatura, a chuva aproxima-se.


----------



## aikkoset (11 Mar 2011 às 16:39)

Boa tarde!
Por cá céu bastante nublado mas sem precipitação, temp. actual 15.8º.


----------



## aikkoset (11 Mar 2011 às 17:10)

Actualização!
Começou a chover agora:


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2011 às 17:19)

Boa Tarde!

Por Canidelo, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Estou a espera das pingas de hoje


----------



## aikkoset (11 Mar 2011 às 18:01)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Por Canidelo, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
> Estou a espera das pingas de hoje



Boas João Soares!
A Chuva não deve demorar muito!


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2011 às 19:19)

aikkoset disse:


> Boas João Soares!
> A Chuva não deve demorar muito!



Por acaso, não tardou muito depois do meu post. E ainda continua.


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Mar 2011 às 22:09)

Por aqui acumulou lentamente 1,5mm


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2011 às 23:20)

1 mm do mês! 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mar 2011 às 23:38)

Boa noite

Por cá o panorama tem sido similar ao descrito pelos outros membros. Pouco acumulei relativamente à precipitação, uma vez que oscilou entre chuvisco ou chuva fraca.
O vento soprou moderado entre as 13h e as 17h, altura em que passou a fraco; neste momento o vento é calmo.

*Tmín: 4,8ºC
Tmáx: 16,6ºC
Precipitação: 1,0 mm

Tactual: 9,5ºC
Hr: 87%
Ponto condensação: 7,4ºC
Pressão: 1005,4 hPa*

Bom fim de semana


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2011 às 11:16)

Bons dias, 

dia de céu nublado com alguma chuva.

*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 10.8 ºc ( mínima *9.3 ºc* )

Vento SSW: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1001.4 hpa

Humidade: 89 %

Precipitação desde 0h : *1.5 mm* ( ontem *1.5 mm* )


----------



## João Soares (12 Mar 2011 às 12:34)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
Durante a noite, choveu fraco tendo acumulado mais *1 mm*.


----------



## 1337 (12 Mar 2011 às 15:13)

boa tarde
sigo com 10.3 mm acumulados, muito graças a uns aguaceiros fortes de manha
no momento cai um aguaceiro moderado com 13.8ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mar 2011 às 17:16)

Durante a manha de hoje o São Pedro rendeu-nos ainda alguma chuva...6,2mm...
O céu por agora continua ameaçador, com nuvens a chegar desde WSW...actuais 14,2ºC com 74% de humidade relativa....a pressão essa no limite dos milhares...1000,4hPa...


----------



## 1337 (12 Mar 2011 às 19:07)

e a tarde continuou com alguns aguaceiros moderados
sigo com 16.5 mm


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mar 2011 às 20:15)

Ainda há pouco tempo mais um aguaceiro...actuais 9,8mm acumulados...

EDIT (20:39) Mais um pequeno aguaceiro fez subir até 10,9mm...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mar 2011 às 22:10)

Boa noite

Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto.
Vento geralmente fraco - entre as 9h e as 17h por vezes moderado.
Períodos de chuva\aguaceiros fracos até ao início da noite, altura em que se tornaram moderados.
Neste momento não chove e o vento é calmo.

*Tmín: 8,8ºC
Tmáx: 14,2ºC
Precipitação: 9,4 mm

Tactual: 8,9ºC
Hr: 96%
Ponto condensação: 8,2ºC
Pressão: 1004,4 hPa*

*Bom resto de Sábado e bom Domingo*


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mar 2011 às 23:58)

Fechou o "tasco" de mais um dia de Março...e está-me a querer parecer que este mês será abaixo da média em termos de precipitação já que as previsões não são muito animadores...
Sigo com 11,0ºC, o vento esse nem senti-lo...a humidade mantém-se alta...86%...


----------



## João Soares (13 Mar 2011 às 00:58)

Fogo, estou mesmo a ver que hoje Canidelo foi mesmo _anti-chuva_. 

Por agora não chove, o céu está a ficar menos coberto.
Acumulado de *4 mm*


----------



## João Soares (13 Mar 2011 às 11:33)

Bom Dia! 

Noite com alguma chuva, tendo acumulado até agora *7 mm*. 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
1003 hPa.


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Mar 2011 às 11:50)

Por aqui 5,4mm acumulado..


----------



## João Soares (13 Mar 2011 às 15:34)

Boa Tarde!

De momento, chove e o vento sopra de modo fraco.
O acumulado é de *9 mm*.
*1001 hPa*


----------



## Fi (13 Mar 2011 às 16:04)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> De momento, chove e o vento sopra de modo fraco.
> O acumulado é de *9 mm*.
> *1001 hPa*



O céu estava tão negro uns minutos antes de chover que até metia medo. 
Por aqui, acumulei apenas 7mm. Sem chuva neste momento e temperatura a rondar os 12ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Mar 2011 às 16:17)

Por aqui vão "caindo" alguns aguaceiros...de destacar no inicio da madrugada, por voltas das 2h da manhã em que choveu moderadamente...
Desde as 0H tenho já acumulado 9,3mm...a temperatura após um máximo de 16,0ºC às 13:04 está agora nos 11,6ºC, com 82% de humidade relativa...
Pressão abaixo dos 1000hPa...


----------



## Marcos André (13 Mar 2011 às 16:59)

Grande e escuro agaceiro a oeste de Barrô






estão 15ºC
vento fraco
2002hPa
0mm


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Mar 2011 às 17:08)

Marcos André disse:


> Grande e escuro agaceiro a oeste de Barrô
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa pressão deve estar uns 1000hPa a mais


----------



## 1337 (13 Mar 2011 às 17:13)

e começa a cair um aguaceiro forte
la fora ja parece noite muito escuro
12.3ºC


----------



## Marcos André (13 Mar 2011 às 17:33)

MarioCabral disse:


> Essa pressão deve estar uns 1000hPa a mais




Não deve, está mesmo.

peço desculpa


----------



## 1337 (13 Mar 2011 às 18:01)

acabado o aguaceiro
rendeu 4.1 mm
fez descer a temperatura para os actuais 10.2ºC


----------



## Marcos André (13 Mar 2011 às 18:02)

parece que muita chuva esta para breve





pressão baixou para 1001hPa
e a temp também: 13ºC


----------



## jpmartins (13 Mar 2011 às 19:43)

Grande chuvada por aqui neste momento


----------



## jpmartins (13 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

A chuva continua por aqui 5.8mm.


----------



## Snifa (13 Mar 2011 às 22:07)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu nublado com alguma chuva !

*Neste momento
*
temp: 9.2 ºc ( mínima *7.2ºc* ) ( máxima *12.1 ºc* )

Vento SE: 9 Km/h

Pressão:1000.6 hpa

Humidade: 89 %

Precipitação desde 0h : *8 mm*

Ultrapassados os *1000 mm *de chuva neste ano hidrológico, desde 01/10/2010 até ao momento *1005.9mm* acumulados.


----------



## João Soares (13 Mar 2011 às 22:14)

Boa Noite!

De momento, não chove, céu muito nublado.
Acumulado até ao momento *12 mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Mar 2011 às 22:37)

Por aqui acumulou 11,1mm
e agora 9.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2011 às 00:51)

Boa Noite, mais uma vez.

Cai um aguaceiro fraco neste momento.


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2011 às 07:15)

Bom Dia! 

Chuva fraca e vento também esse fraco de E.
Acumulado de *6 mm*.
*999 hPa*


----------



## Veterano (14 Mar 2011 às 09:17)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros fracos pelo Porto, com 9,8º.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2011 às 19:20)

Boa noite

Céu permanentemente encoberto.
Dia de chuva\chuvisco quase contínua(o). Fraca(o) mas persistente.
Vento fraco.

*Tmín: 7,8ºC
Tmáx: 11,0ºC
Precipitação: 6,4 mm

Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 97%
Ponto orvalho: 8,9ºC
Pressão: 998,2 hPa
Vento médio actual: 2,5 km\h variável*


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2011 às 20:22)

Boa Noite! 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Dia de muita humidade como se pode comprovar pela EMA de Pedras Rubras:





Acumulado de *12 mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Mar 2011 às 21:02)

Por aqui calmo e frio 9,1ºC
Hoje acumulou 5,4mm


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2011 às 22:17)

Boas noites, 

dia fresco com alguma chuva persistente, por vezes moderada.

*Dados actuais
*
temp:8.9 ºc ( mínima *7.9 ºc* )( máxima *10.4ºc* )

Vento: NW: 3 Km/h

Pressão:1000.1 hpa

Humidade: 92%

Precipitação desde 0h: *10.2 mm*


----------



## Marcos André (14 Mar 2011 às 23:35)

Por Barrô parou agora de chuver. Este aguaceiro acrescentou mais 3.5mm à conta. desde as 0h 10.2mm. temperatura agora nos 10ºC. vento fraco e pressão atmosferica de 1003hPa.
Dia 14 de Março está a ser o mais chuvoso do mês por estes lados


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mar 2011 às 01:08)

Boa noite,

Ontem o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros quase persistentes durante todo o dia que renderam 11,2mm...e vai acumulando este mês...


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2011 às 07:27)

Bom Dia! 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de SO.
Acumulado até agora *3 mm*.


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2011 às 09:04)

Bom dia. O céu mantém-se encoberto, sem chover e com 10,4º, vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mar 2011 às 15:25)

Boa tarde,

Hoje o dia está mais "brando", embora o céu esteja em regra muito nublado por vezes o sol lá vai aparecendo...aguaceiros só mesmo durante a madrugada...o acumulado de hoje talvez nem deverá aumentar...3,3mm para já...
A humidade como se era de esperar baixou em pouco, 59% e a temperatura está bem amena nos 14,6ºC...
Pressão toca a subir anunciando o bom tempo que estará para surgir nos próximos dias...


----------



## aikkoset (15 Mar 2011 às 16:35)

Boa tarde!
Por cá céu quase limpo neste momento, vento fraco de oeste e 17.1 de Temp.


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2011 às 16:39)

Por Rio Tinto tudo calmo, com sol, poucas nuvens e 16,2º.


----------



## 1337 (15 Mar 2011 às 17:56)

boa tarde
desde a meia noite tenho 17 mm
o dia mais chuvoso de março até agora


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mar 2011 às 18:55)

Fim de tarde atípico para os últimos dias...o céu está limpo por agora


----------



## jpmartins (15 Mar 2011 às 19:05)

Boa tarde
Que grande célula que se formou a sul, talvez por cima de Coimbra, que vista magnifica, no entanto pela imagem de satélite parece estar já a perder força.

Tactual: 12.9ºC


----------



## vinc7e (15 Mar 2011 às 21:33)

Boa noite,
por cá manha com bastantes nuvens que foram desaparecendo ao longo do dia.
Neste momento registo *8.9ºC* e céu pouco nublado..


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2011 às 22:24)

Boas noites, 

dados actuais:

temp:9.7 ºc ( mínima *8.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.6ºc* )

Vento NNE: 6 Km/h

Pressão:1011.8 hpa

Humidade: 73 %

Precipitação desde 0 h : *2.3 mm*

Dia de céu nublado diminuindo de nebulosidade para a tarde, alguma chuva de madrugada.


----------



## aikkoset (16 Mar 2011 às 09:06)

Bom dia!
Noite fria esta com 3.7º min., actual 7.2º com céu nublado.


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2011 às 09:11)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, algumas pingas e 7,2º, com vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2011 às 22:42)

Boas noites, 

Dia de céu nublado, alguma chuva fraca de curta duração.

actual:

temp: 10.1 ºc ( mínima *5.0 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.7 ºc* )

Vento N: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.9 hpa

Humidade: 89 %

Precipitação: *0.3 mm*


----------



## Marcos André (16 Mar 2011 às 22:52)

Por Barrô estão 11.2ºC, não chove, o vento é fraco, desde as 0h 0.5mm acumulados. E tivemos a noite mais fria do mês de Março até agora cerca de 4ºC de temperatura minima. E no dia 16 de março 18.7mm é o valor de precipitação acumulada em Barrô. Muito pouco...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2011 às 00:05)

Boa noite

Mais um dia cinzento - céu sempre muito nublado a encoberto.
O vento soprou fraco.
Não acumulei qualquer precipitação hoje

*Tmín: 1,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,1ºC

Tactual: 9,9ºC
Hr: 90%
Ponto orvalho: 8,3ºC
Pressão: 1021,8 hPa
Vento médio actual: 5,8 km\h de N*


----------



## Veterano (17 Mar 2011 às 08:52)

Bom dia. Manhã de sol, com as nuvens em dissipação, garantia da temperatura a subir.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2011 às 14:38)

Boa tarde

O céu manteve-se encoberto até cerca das 13.30h, altura em que começaram a aparecer algumas abertas. Neste momento encontra-se parcialmente nublado (50\50).
O vento vai soprando fraco.

*Tmín: 7,8ºC

Tactual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 42%
Ponto condensação: 4,8ºC
Pressão: 1024,9 hPa
Vento médio actual: 5,8 km\h, variável de NE a NO*

Lentamente começa a "cheirar" a *PR**I**MA*VE*RA*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2011 às 22:01)

Boa noite

O dia acaba com céu limpo (alguma neblina) e um luar intenso.
Vento fraco.
A noite já está bastante fresca...

*Tmín: 4,1ºC (Tactual)
Tmáx: 14,1ºC

Tactual: 4,1ºC
Hr: 87%
Ponto de condensação: 2,1ºC
Pressão: 1028 hPa
Vento médio actual: 2,2 km\h de N*


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Mar 2011 às 22:20)

Por cá calmo...mas frio 7,9ºc


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2011 às 22:22)

Boas noites, 

dia com alguma nebulosidade que diminuiu ao longo da tarde..

*Dados actuais
*
tempª: 8.5ºc ( mínima do dia até ao momento )(máxima *13.8 ºc* )

Vento: N 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.1 hpa

Humidade: 79 %


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Mar 2011 às 07:21)

Bom dia

E eis que a *PR**I**MA*VE*RA* aí está em todo o seu esplendor
Céu limpo, vento fraco, alguma névoa matinal e também geada (fraca, fraca).

*Tmín: 0,5ºC

Tactual: 1,5ºC
Hr: 100%
Ponto orvalho: 1,5ºC
Pressão: 1029,0 hPa
Vento médio actual: 3,6 km\h de N*


----------



## Snifa (18 Mar 2011 às 07:59)

Bons dias, 

noite bem fresca, mínima *3.5 ºc* ..

*Actual:
*
temp: 4.0 ºc 

Vento: NE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1027.0 hpa

Humidade: 88 %

Céu limpo, nevoeiro fechado em algumas zonas..


----------



## Veterano (18 Mar 2011 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Algum nevoeiro a levantar, possibilitando um belo dia de sol.

  Para já, Rio Tinto com 4,8º.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2011 às 11:08)

Bom dia
O dia acordou cheio de sol, cheira a Primavera por todos os lados

Tmin.4.6ºC
Temperatura:14.8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Mar 2011 às 23:10)

Boa noite

Dia cheio de sol...a noite segue também cheia de luar, intenso, brilhante
O vento tem sido fraco.

*Tmín: 0,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,8ºC

Tactual: 5,6ºC
Hr: 88%
Ponto de condensação: 3,7ºC
Pressão: 1030,1 hPa
Vento médio actual: 2,5 km\h de NNE*


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2011 às 10:55)

Bom dia. Manhã radiosa, sol a jorros, vento fraco e 16,3º.


----------



## João Soares (19 Mar 2011 às 10:58)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Manhã radiosa, sol a jorros, vento fraco e 16,3º.



Exactamente, Veterano! 
Céu limpo e sol muito sol. Vento fraco de Este. 

Bom Fim-de-Semana.


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2011 às 21:02)

Boas noites, 

que belo dia de sol este, céu completamente limpo , máxima do ano: *22.2 ºc* ( às 15:02 h )  ( mínima *6.4 ºc* )

15.8ºc de amplitude térmica..

*Actual*

temp: 15.2 ºc 

Vento: NE: 6 Km/h

Pressão:1023.2 hpa

Humidade: 48 %

A noite segue agradável, e com um luar intenso...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mar 2011 às 21:09)

Bom final de dia

Hoje o sol brilhou intensamente. O vento soprou fraco de E (por vezes de SE).
Atingi pela 1ª vez o patamar dos 20ºC este ano. Nada mau...

*E atenção à LUA hiper-ultra-mega-astronómicamente brilhante que temos esta noite...todos à rua!*

*Tmín: 2,7ºC
Tmáx: 20,0ºC (no sensor Oregon sem RS - 27,8ºC)*

*Tactual: 9,8 km\h
Hr: 60%
Ponto condensação: 2,4ºC
Pressão: 1023,9 hPa
Rajada de vento actual: 5,0 km\h de NNE
Vento médio actual: 4,7 km\h*


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2011 às 21:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Tactual: 9,8 km\h
> *


A descida de temperatura até já marca velocidade?


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Mar 2011 às 00:01)

Mas que dia de calor hoje...muito provavelmente recordes da máxima por quase tudo o Continente...aqui registei 21,1ºC pelas 13:43h...mesmo assim as noites têm sido frescas...mínima nos 7,2ºC esta última madrugada ainda...
Deu para passear de t-shirt, muito embora agora quando vim para casa um casaco assentava mesmo bem...

Noite Primaveril...


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mar 2011 às 10:14)

Bom dia

Novo dia e novamente o calor suave da PRIMAVERA que oficialmente só começa amanhã. Um dia magnífico...
Céu limpo e vento fraco de E\NE.

*Tmín: 4,4ºC (aprox. 06.30h)*

*Tactual: 18,0ºC
Hr: 33%
Ponto condensação: 5,6ºC
Pressão: 1023,9 hPa
Rajada actual: 10,4 km\h de ENE
Vento médio actual: 8,6 km\h*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Mar 2011 às 12:08)

No Litoral Norte, Anadia lidera o Ranking de Temperaturas às 11h

Anadia *22,2°C*
Porto *22,0°C*
Viana do Castelo *21,0°C*
Braga *20,8°C*



Actualizaçao 12 horas

Anadia *25,0°C*
Porto *23,8°C*
Ponte de Lima *23,2°C*
Braga *23,0°C*
Arouca *23,0°C*


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2011 às 13:33)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> No Litoral Norte, Anadia lidera o Ranking de Temperaturas às 11h
> 
> Anadia *22,2°C*
> Porto *22,0°C*
> ...



Só uma pequena correcção, que também o IM deduz em erro. Essas temperaturas (que estão assinaladas a vermelho), correspondem a estação da Serra do Pilar que pertence ao Geofísico (já inactivo) de Vila Nova de Gaia. A estação que "representa" a cidade do Porto é a EMA de Pedras Rubras - Maia. 
PS: A Estação da Serra do Pilar é uma RUEMA.

----

Por Canidelo, dia quente e vento fraco.
Céu azulinho. Já tinha saudades de um tempo tão agradável como esteve ontem e hoje.
Temperatura Actual: *22.9ºC*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Mar 2011 às 13:57)

João Soares disse:


> Só uma pequena correcção, que também o IM deduz em erro. Essas temperaturas (que estão assinaladas a vermelho), correspondem a estação da Serra do Pilar que pertence ao Geofísico (já inactivo) de Vila Nova de Gaia. A estação que "representa" a cidade do Porto é a EMA de Pedras Rubras - Maia.
> PS: A Estação da Serra do Pilar é uma RUEMA.
> 
> ----
> ...



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento,Joao.  

Actualizaçao 13horas

Anadia *25,9°C* 
Porto/Serra do Pilar (Ruema) *24,6°C*
Ponte de lima *24,0°C*
Braga *24,0°C*


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2011 às 14:02)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento,Joao.



Estamos sempre cá para aprender! 

A temperatura continua a subir.
Actualmente, *24.0ºC*


----------



## Fi (20 Mar 2011 às 14:38)

Já se vêm as primeiras pernas "ao léu" na rua 

A temperatura desceu dos 23ºC (máxima atingida até agora) para os 21ºC.


----------



## aikkoset (20 Mar 2011 às 15:46)

Boas tardes a todos
Por aqui 26.4 actual.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Mar 2011 às 16:29)

Já tive nos 27,0ºC, agora 25,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2011 às 16:44)

Tarde aproveitada para ir dar uma volta a praia.
Já se vem alguns aventureiros a dar mergulhos na água gelada (14.5ºC), embora o mar parece-se um lago, notava-se que estava a puxar bem para dentro.

Por agora, continuação de céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *22.1ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mar 2011 às 19:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> *A descida de temperatura até já marca velocidade?*



É...*vi a temperatura a correr!*
Bem visto

Dia magnífico, bem agradável. Já cá faziam falta dias destes.
O vento tem sido fraco.

*Tmín: 4,4ºC
Tmáx: 21,3ºC*

*Tactual: 14,3ºC
Hr: 53%
Ponto condensação: 4,9ºC
Pressão: 1019,8 hPa
Rajada actual: 2,5 km\h de NNE
Vento médio actual: 2,2 km\h*


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2011 às 20:12)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia cheio de sol, pequena subida de temperatura em relação a ontem ( nova máxima do ano : *23.7 ºc* , às 14:17 h) ( mínima *11.7 ºc* )

*Neste momento
*
temp:16.4 ºc 

Vento N:12 Km/h

Pressão:1020.0 hpa

Humidade:47%


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2011 às 20:45)

Os dias cinzentos, chuvosos, ventosos, trovoados, etc. são de um encanto excepcional, mas também sabe bem estes dias de sol para o passeio com a família

Tmax.24.1ºC
Tatual:16.2ºC


----------



## aikkoset (21 Mar 2011 às 08:25)

Bom dia!
Mais um belo dia de Sol Temp actual 16.4º


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2011 às 08:39)

Bom início de semana.

  Com muito sol, vento fraco de leste e 16,7º.


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2011 às 13:47)

Boa Tarde! 

Dia quente tal como ontem. A temperatura está nos 23ºC e a humidade de 20%.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2011 às 22:16)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de céu limpo, muito sol e algum "calor"..

*Actual
*
tempª:16.4 ºc ( mínima *12.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *22.4 ºc* )

Vento ENE :4 Km/h

Pressão:1019.4 hpa

Humidade: 43 % ( humidades muito baixas hoje , atingi um mínimo de *23 %* às 13:59 h )


----------



## Marcos André (21 Mar 2011 às 22:34)

Boa noite 
este foi um dia bastante quente ou melhor, foi o dia mais quente de 2011 e o corpo sem estar habituado foi ainda pior. A temp max chegou aos 26ºC, num dia que teve céu limpo, vento por vezes moderado e HR a rondar os 30%. O incicio da primavera não podia ser melhor.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Mar 2011 às 23:30)

Boa noite

Dia de muito sol, temperatura max. chegou aos 24.1ºC.

Tmin.9.4ºC


----------



## Veterano (22 Mar 2011 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Manhã de sol, vento fraco de leste e 15,2º.

  Para a tarde, mudanças à vista...


----------



## aikkoset (22 Mar 2011 às 14:17)

Boa tarde!
Por cá continua o vento de leste, começam a surgir algumas nuvens a Sul.
Temp actual 22.1º


----------



## Fi (22 Mar 2011 às 15:20)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 12,5ºC e máxima, até agora, de 22ºC. 
O céu começa a ficar encoberto. Será que teremos alguma surpresa?


----------



## jpmartins (22 Mar 2011 às 17:57)

Começou a cair uns pingos grossos e já a relatos de raios a Este.


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2011 às 18:01)

Boa Tarde!

Por aqui, vai havendo um desfile de _cumulus_.
Sinceramente, não acho que se vai passar alguma coisa aqui.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Mar 2011 às 18:03)

Chove com pouca intensidade, mas os pingos são muito grossos. O céu está muito escuro.


----------



## Marcos André (22 Mar 2011 às 18:20)

ola
 Por barrô a atmosfera esta muito agitada. ja ouvi mais de uma dezena de trovões e esta ficar pior a cada minuto, por enquanto a chove fraco e o vento é moderado


----------



## Marcos André (22 Mar 2011 às 18:26)

por agora o ambiente esta mais calmo depois da passagem da trovoada


----------



## jpmartins (22 Mar 2011 às 18:39)

Bela imagem Marco, era precisamente o que relatava à pouco. Neste momento tudo mais calmo a célula passou ligeiramente mais a sul.

O cheiro da terra molhada é algo divinal.


----------



## Marcos André (22 Mar 2011 às 19:12)

Aqui foi tudo muito repentino. por volta das 5 o céu ja estava escuro mas passada meia hora ainda estava mais escuro e com muita trovoada.

sentes-se bem o  cheiro de facto

agora ja esta a chuver novamente e com tendencia outra vez para se agravar o estado do tempo. porque a NE está uma celula em formação. e é fantastico observar a velocidade com que cresce, em cerca de 15 min a linha de precipitaçao aumentou para o dobro
mais algumas imagens:


----------



## Fi (22 Mar 2011 às 19:14)

Que bela foto. 

Aqui não houve chuva nem trovoada. Ao final da tarde, o vento começou a soprar moderado de Norte e aquela sensação abafada de calor desapareceu. Neste momento, sigo com 17ºC e o céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo.


----------



## Marcos André (22 Mar 2011 às 19:15)

e o que mais interessa eu não disse:
estão 12.5 com descida repentina;
PR: 1022hPa
1mm de precipitação
e vento fraco
anoiteceu muito rapido. que grande escuridão. e os relampagos desapareceram


----------



## jpmartins (22 Mar 2011 às 19:37)

Começou a chover 1.0mm.


----------



## Fi (22 Mar 2011 às 19:52)

A temperatura caiu para os 14ºC. 

Cumulus dispersos, nada de especial.


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2011 às 22:02)

Boas noites, 

o dia foi mais fresco que os anteriores, alguma nebulosidade com cúmulos isolados durante a tarde.

*Actual
*
temp: 13.8 ºc ( mínima *11.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *19.3 ºc* ) 

Vento:ESE: 11 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.8 hpa

Humidade: 66 %


----------



## aikkoset (22 Mar 2011 às 23:09)

Marcos André disse:


> Aqui foi tudo muito repentino. por volta das 5 o céu ja estava escuro mas passada meia hora ainda estava mais escuro e com muita trovoada.
> 
> sentes-se bem o  cheiro de facto
> 
> ...



Boas Fotos
Vai ser necessário muitas dessas células para regar este Litoral Norte que por enquanto está SECO


----------



## aikkoset (23 Mar 2011 às 10:32)

Bom dia!
Por cá céu limpo com vento fraco a moderado de leste T. actual 16ºC


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2011 às 10:35)

A previsão de chuva hoje para o Porto parece-me optimista, para já muito sol e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Mar 2011 às 10:43)

A animação chegará com a tarde 



Veterano disse:


> A previsão de chuva hoje para o Porto parece-me optimista, para já muito sol e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## 1337 (23 Mar 2011 às 11:57)

eu tenho um aumento gradual do vento, com as primeiras nuvens a aparecer. será desta que cai um aguaceiro?
a ver vamos


----------



## jpmartins (23 Mar 2011 às 16:30)

Por aqui os cumulos vão desfilando, temperatura 18.8ºC.


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2011 às 21:50)

Boas noites, 

um dia semelhante ao de ontem, céu limpo de manhã , alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde, também esteve mais fresco com vento a ajudar..

*Neste momento
*
temp: 12.7 ºc ( mínima *10.1 ºc *) ( máxima *15.9 ºc* )

Vento ESE: 22 Km/h ( rajada máxima *47 Km/h* de E às 09:45 h)

Pressão: 1019.7 hpa

Humidade: 60 %


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2011 às 00:52)

Boa noite

Esta 4ª feira começou com muito sol para se apresentar parcialmente nublado pela tarde.
O vento soprou por vezes moderado a forte, nomeadamente entre as 9h e as 19h - *já tenho o anemómetro instalado no local definitivo*, pelo que os valores se apresentam agora mais fidedignos (e necessariamente vão dando valores mais altos do que anteriormente)

*Tmín: 5,1ºC
Tmáx: 15,1ºC
Rajada máxima: 40,7 km\h de E

Actual
Tactual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 63%
Ponto condensação: 4,3ºC
Pressão: 1019,8
Vento médio: 5,4 km\h
Rajada: 5,0 km\h de ENE*


----------



## Veterano (24 Mar 2011 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Céu a tornar-se encoberto, com nuvens vindas de sul, parece ser hoje que a chuva nos virá visitar.


----------



## aikkoset (24 Mar 2011 às 12:35)

Boa tarde!
Por cá começam a cair alguns pingos de chuva temp actual 17.2º


----------



## João Soares (24 Mar 2011 às 13:59)

Boas Tardes!

Vai pingando aqui, vai pingando ali, vai pingando acolá, vai ping...


----------



## aikkoset (24 Mar 2011 às 19:39)

Boas
Tarde com algumas nuvens a prometer, mas não passou de alguns chuviscos.
Temp. actual 16ºC
Max hoje 19.2


----------



## jpmartins (24 Mar 2011 às 19:50)

Estou a ouvir trovoada


----------



## 1337 (24 Mar 2011 às 19:52)

jpmartins disse:


> Estou a ouvir trovoada



a serio joao?


----------



## jpmartins (24 Mar 2011 às 19:55)

Sim, cada mais próxima e regular, penso que irá passar a Este.



1337 disse:


> a serio joao?


----------



## Fi (24 Mar 2011 às 19:58)

jpmartins disse:


> Sim, cada mais próxima e regular, penso que irá passar a Este.



Estou aqui à espera a ver se chega cá acima! É que está mesmo a pedir trovoada.

14ºC neste momento, sem vento, algo abafado.


----------



## CptRena (24 Mar 2011 às 20:01)

Aqui da Gafanha da Encarnação já se vêem os relâmpagos. Está entre Este e Sudeste.
Muito colorido!!!


----------



## jpmartins (24 Mar 2011 às 20:04)

Chove forte, a trovoada está a passar a Este, mas suficiente perto para meter respeiro


----------



## aikkoset (24 Mar 2011 às 21:11)

Tanto que que enfim ela acabou aparecer


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2011 às 21:17)

aikkoset disse:


> Tanto que que enfim ela acabou aparecer



Confirmo, vários relâmpagos a E/SE  

EDIT: já chove com gotas grossas!


----------



## Marcos André (24 Mar 2011 às 21:42)

Boa noite 
Por Barrô a noite está calma, agora.À cerca de uma hora havia trovoada e alguma chuva, mas nada comparadao com terça.
0.2 mm 
14ºC
vento fraco
1020hPa


----------



## 1337 (24 Mar 2011 às 21:53)

cai um aguaceiro agora
finalmente vejo alguma coisa de jeito a cair do ceu


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2011 às 22:11)

Boas noites.

apenas caíram algumas gotas grossas , não teve duração suficiente para acumular...mas pelo menos cheira a terra molhada...

A trovoada mais para Este desapareceu tão depressa como apareceu...contei uns 3 relâmpagos e outros tantos clarões...

*Dados actuais
*
temp:13.6ºc ( mínima *11.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *17.8 ºc* )

Vento ESE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.0 hpa

Humidade: 74 %

Céu nublado , sem chuva de momento.


----------



## 1337 (24 Mar 2011 às 23:35)

apos uns aguaceiros moderados mas muito rapidos, eis que cai um relampago mesmo em frente da minha janela aberta


----------



## aikkoset (24 Mar 2011 às 23:38)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites.
> 
> apenas caíram algumas gotas grossas , não teve duração suficiente para acumular...mas pelo menos cheira a terra molhada...
> 
> ...



Gotas bastante importantes para acalmar os níveis de pólen(normais da primavera)


----------



## 1337 (24 Mar 2011 às 23:54)

que grande chovada passou por aqui
3 fortes trovões tambem perto
finalmente a sorte me chegou


----------



## 1337 (24 Mar 2011 às 23:58)

tive 2 mm em 5 minutos talvez menos


----------



## 1337 (25 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

vendo o radar na ultima hora, ve.se a celula a ficar de cor amarela mesmo por cima de mim 

http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/observacion/radar/radar.action


----------



## Veterano (25 Mar 2011 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu encoberto, algumas fracas pingas e 15,2º.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2011 às 13:25)

Boa tarde

O céu está a prometer uma tarde interessante

T.actual 21.2ºC


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2011 às 15:29)

O vento virou para W/NW o que poderá não ser nada favorável para o desenvolvimento de células, o que já se verifica na imagem de satélite, já esteve bem mais interessante, mas vamos aguardando


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2011 às 15:45)

Começou a chover com bastante intensidade, temperatura 20.1ºC.

Parece que ouvi um trovão 

Edit 15:46 A chuva foi repentina, deu para acumular os primeiros 0.5mm do dia.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2011 às 16:01)

Chove intensamente e de 0.5mm passo para 4.5mm num abrir e fechar de olhos.

Edit(16:13)5.8mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Mar 2011 às 19:09)

*4,7mm* na Ema de Arouca do Im na ultima hora


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2011 às 20:09)

Até ao momento a tarde rendeu 8.4mm.

Sigo com 15.4ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mar 2011 às 21:53)

Boa noite

Dia nublado e com vento fraco a moderado.
Aguaceiros fracos de madrugada e ao final da tarde um aguaceiro forte mas de curta duração.

?! Por onde anda a chuva com origem em frentes atlânticas?! Estas chuvas dão pouco estímulo...


*Tmín: 9,7ºC
Tmáx: 18,6ºC
Rajada máxima: 23,8 km\h
Precipitação: 3,3 mm

Actual
Tactual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 92%
Ponto condensação: 11,3ºC
Pressão: 1018,8
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h
Rajada: 3,2 km\h de ESE*


----------



## Veterano (26 Mar 2011 às 09:35)

Bom dia. Aguaceiros fracos, para uma temperatura de 14,7º.


----------



## CptRena (26 Mar 2011 às 10:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> ?! Por onde anda a chuva com origem em frentes atlânticas?! Estas chuvas dão pouco estímulo...



Parece que já lá vem uma frente dessas  Vamos ver no que dá

A parte interessante está sobre o oceano





E em direcção ao norte de Portugal/Espanha


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Mar 2011 às 13:54)

Por aqui na ultima hora, 2,7mm


----------



## João Soares (26 Mar 2011 às 13:55)

Boa Tarde! 

Por Canidelo, a chuva marca presença. 
Cai certinha e rapidinha.


----------



## 1337 (26 Mar 2011 às 14:48)

boa tarde
por Ponte de Lima vai continuando a chover onde houve um pico de chuva forte entre as 13:30 e as 14 h.
11.3 mm acumulados ate agora


----------



## João Soares (26 Mar 2011 às 15:20)

Sinceramente, não espera com tanto 
Sigo com *8 mm*. 
A chuva continua a cair moderadamente.


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2011 às 15:58)

Boas tardes, 

a tarde tem sido de chuva, acumulando até ao momento *9.1 mm*

Neste momento já há abertas a Oeste, e parou de chover.

*Actual
*
temp: 9.9ºc ( mínima do dia ) ( máxima *13.8 ºc* )

Vento W: 10 Km/h ( máximo *51 Km/h* de SW às 13:31 h)

Pressão: 1012.2 hpa

Humidade: 97 %

O gráfico da evolução da precipitação na minha estação desde o início da tarde, começou a chover mais forte pelas 13:50 h


----------



## 1337 (26 Mar 2011 às 16:02)

parou de chover ja com abertas a oeste 
acumulou 12.9 mm


----------



## João Soares (26 Mar 2011 às 17:48)

O céu encontra-se muito nublado e o ficou uma sensação térmica desagradável comparado com os outros dias.
O Acumulado foi de *8 mm*


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2011 às 20:05)

Boas, 

a chuva voltou e com alguma intensidade, sigo com *11.0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## João Soares (26 Mar 2011 às 20:13)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> a chuva voltou e com alguma intensidade, sigo com *11.0 mm* acumulados.



Por Canidelo, aconteceu a mesma coisa coisa há alguns minutos atrás.
Sigo com *10 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2011 às 20:20)

Boa noite

Tivemos períodos de chuva (ainda temos!) fracos a moderados, nomeadamente pela tarde.
O vento soprou fraco até às 9h, altura em que se intensificou, soprando moderado a forte de S\SO, com pico pelas 14.30h (aprox.). Após as 15h acalmou, soprando agora fraco, por vezes moderado.



*Tmín: 10,1ºC
Tmáx: 14,1ºC
Rajada máxima: 42,1 km\h
Precipitação: 16,8 mm

Actual
Tactual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 97%
Ponto condensação: 10,1ºC
Pressão: 1013,6 hPa
Vento médio: 6,5 km\h
Rajada: 7,9 km\h de SSO*


----------



## jpmartins (26 Mar 2011 às 21:19)

Boa noite

Dia cinzento, com um início de tarde chuvosa, rendendo 6.3mm.
O vento chegou aos 52.5km/h.

Tmax. 17.6ºC
Tatual:12ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2011 às 22:37)

Boa noite

Mais chuva\aguaceiros elevaram o meu *total de precipitação* para *27,3 mm*.
Nada mau e até um pouco inesperado este total...

*Bom fim de semana*


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Mar 2011 às 12:37)

Bom dia a todos,

Em boa verdade tenho andado desaparecido por estas bandas, infelizmente coisas que o trabalho por vezes impedem...
De registar o dia de ontem neste mês de Março com precipitação abaixo da média, agora um pouco mais equilibrado...por aqui o total do dia foi de 28,5mm...Foi sempre a cair certa durante todo o dia...
Agora depois de uma noite na cidade berço, de regresso a casa e com o céu embora bastante nublado, no entanto com algumas abertas...hoje o dia promete ser mais "flexível"...

Actuais 16,4ºC, a máxima diária para já...nota-se um ligeiro arrefecimento...


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mar 2011 às 19:19)

Boa tarde

Dia cinzento com alguns aguaceiros, que rendeu até ao momento 3.0 mm.
Tatual:14.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Mar 2011 às 20:03)

Boas Tardes, Malta! 

Dia de muita nebulosidade e alguns pingos _perdidos_.
Durante a noite, precipitaram *5 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Mar 2011 às 21:30)

Boa noite

Dia nublado e com vento fraco a moderado.
Períodos de chuva por vezes moderados (um ou outro mais forte de madrugada), sendo fracos pela tarde e agora à noite de chuviscos.

Terminei o dia de ontem, Sábado, com 28,3 mm de precipitação o que, contando com a precipitação de hoje, me rendeu um total de 41 mm...nada mau! Não contava com estes valores, mas o mês de Março será abaixo da média (a não ser que caia um dilúvio nos próximos dias)




*Dia 27 de Março
Tmín: 10,6ºC
Tmáx: 13,8ºC
Rajada máxima: 33,8 km\h
Precipitação: 12,7 mm

Actual
Tactual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 89%
Ponto condensação: 9,1ºC
Pressão: 1020,8 hPa
Vento médio: 6,5 km\h
Rajada: 7,9 km\h de ESE*

*Boa semana para todos*


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2011 às 22:14)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia de céu nublado , alguma chuva em especial durante madrugada, há momentos caiu um aguaceiro fraco!

*Actual
*
Temp: 11.2 ºc ( mínima *10.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *14.1 ºc* )

Vento W: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.8 hpa

Humidade: 84 %

Precipitação: *5.3 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mar 2011 às 07:06)

Bom dia

A chuva continua a marcar o seu domínio por estes lados.
Mais uma noite chuvosa - fraca a moderada (curtos períodos).
O vento mantêm-se fraco de S\SO.

*Actual
Tactual: 10,4ºC
Hr: 100%
Ponto condensação: 10,4ºC
Pressão: 1019,8 hPa
Vento médio: 5,4 km\h
Rajada: 6,1 km\h de SSO
Precipitação desde as 0h: 4,3 mm*


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2011 às 09:40)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros fracos, com 13,3º.


----------



## João Soares (28 Mar 2011 às 13:34)

Boa Tarde! 

Os aguaceiros fracos que acordaram os nortenhos do litoral, passou a chuva fraca que se prolonga até ao início da tarde e continuará.

Acumulado de *8 mm*.


----------



## 1337 (28 Mar 2011 às 13:54)

boa  tarde
por aqui continua a chuva moderada ja devo ter uma acumulação interessante


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2011 às 14:20)

Aguaceiros entre fracos a moderados, caem de forma contínua, com 12,6º.


----------



## João Soares (28 Mar 2011 às 15:23)

E continua a chover e como diz o Veterano entre fraca a moderada. 

O acumulado lá vai aumentando, e até ao momento, está nos *13 mm*


----------



## PauloSR (28 Mar 2011 às 15:33)

Boa tarde a todos,

Cá estou eu activo novamente, depois de uma longa ausência (por motivos laborais). Tem sido muito complicado poder participar, mas afirmo que todos os dias o visito.

De resto, dia "cinzentão" com a companhia de chuva moderada. 

Continuação de um bom dia a todos


----------



## Marcos André (28 Mar 2011 às 15:44)

Depois de um dia de festa em que felizmente não houve muita chuva, apenas 1.5mm durante todo o dia, hoje o dia é totalmente diferente. Em menos de uma hora ja chuveram cerca de 5mm com acumulação total desde as 00h de 7mm. vento fraco e temperatura de 13ºC. um dia tipico de inverno.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2011 às 15:49)

Boas tardes, 

chuva e mais chuva, sempre certinha, por  vezes com alguma intensidade: *16 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

Ultrapassados os 400 mm para este ano de 2011, *404.9 mm *desde o dia 01/01/2011 até ao momento


----------



## Marcos André (28 Mar 2011 às 16:03)

ja subiu para 10mm e continua a chuver


----------



## João Soares (28 Mar 2011 às 16:05)

Chove forte!! 

EDIT (16h21):
O acumulado sobe para os actuais *17 mm*

A chuva continua, mas agora moderada.


----------



## Marcos André (28 Mar 2011 às 16:31)

e continua a acumular!! agora nos 12.5mm. continua a chuver mas com menos intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2011 às 17:28)

*20.1 mm* acumulados. agora cai uma leve morrinha...


----------



## Marcos André (28 Mar 2011 às 17:33)

E que grande chuvada!!!! em cerca de um minuto acumulou 1mm e vai agora nos 16 e parece que é para durar.


----------



## Marcos André (28 Mar 2011 às 17:34)

17mm


----------



## João Soares (28 Mar 2011 às 17:36)

Vai chovendo mas cada vez com menos intensidade.
*19 mm*


----------



## Marcos André (28 Mar 2011 às 17:39)

21mm e o vento a soprar, moderado


----------



## Marcos André (28 Mar 2011 às 17:43)

tanta agua e continua a subir 23mm. 10 minutos com a acumulação mais rapida de sempre. desde que tenho a estação!!!


----------



## jpmartins (28 Mar 2011 às 17:55)

Boa tarde
Chove de forma moderada já à algumas horas (+/- 4h),* 35.0mm*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Mar 2011 às 17:58)

Marcos André disse:


> tanta agua e continua a subir 23mm. 10 minutos com a acumulação mais rapida de sempre. desde que tenho a estação!!!



Tarde passada por agua!

Das 15h às 16h nas Emas do Im

Anadia *6,1mm*
Aveiro *3,9mm*
Porto/Serra do Pilar *4,2mm*


Das 16h às 17h

Aveiro *10mm*
Anadia *3,3mm*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Mar 2011 às 18:12)

Continua a chover de forma moderada, com alguns picos mais intensos.

*41.4 mm*


----------



## João Soares (28 Mar 2011 às 18:38)

Por Canidelo, já há abertas.
O acumulado acabou por ser *19 mm*. 
Este mês tenho *69 mm*.


----------



## Marcos André (28 Mar 2011 às 18:58)

até se desligou o pc, neste momento a situação esta mais calma, mas este é já o dia mais chuvoso do ano com 29.5mm acumulados desde as 00h. estou completamente surpreendido. temp continua nos 13 e chuve !!!


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2011 às 20:32)

Pelo Porto já não chove desde as 18 horas, mas sem dúvida que foi um dia bem molhado.


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Mar 2011 às 20:38)

Acumulado 18,9mm


----------



## 1337 (28 Mar 2011 às 21:41)

por aqui o acumulado foi de 22 mm

pode.se praticamente dizer que o mes acabou com 112 mm


----------



## Marcos André (28 Mar 2011 às 22:32)

agora ja não chove  mas foi um belo dia para ver chuva. Desde as 00h o acumulado foi de 33.7mm. Vento fraco, e temperatura inalteravel, 13ºC.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2011 às 22:52)

Boas noites, 

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 12.0 ºc ( mínima* 9.3 ºc *) ( máxima *12.6 ºc* )

Vento WSW: 4 Km/h ( máximo *42 Km/h* de SSW às 16:50 h)

Pressão:1019.6 hpa

Humidade: 95 %

Precipitação: *20.1 mm *

Céu nublado sem chuva neste momento, aliás já não chove há algumas horas...


----------



## jpmartins (28 Mar 2011 às 23:54)

Boa noite
Por aqui o acumulado foi uns incríveis* 50.0mm * 
Para sair da zona industrial de Oiã ás 18:30, tive água quase pela porta do carro, nunca tinha visto aquela zona assim.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Mar 2011 às 00:59)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> Por aqui o acumulado foi uns incríveis* 50.0mm *
> Para sair da zona industrial de Oiã ás 18:30, tive água quase pela porta do carro, nunca tinha visto aquela zona assim.



Em situações dessas, não se esqueçam do testemunho no Meteoglobal (http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt)


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2011 às 01:07)

Boa noite

Foi um dia de chuva, mais pronunciada a partir das 12h e até sensivelmente as 15h.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado (com pico após as 10.30h).
Neste momento sopra fraco e formou-se nevoeiro.


*28 março
Tmín: 9,8ºC
Tmáx: 12,8ºC
Rajada vento máxima: 27,7 km\h
Precipitação: 27,4 mm*

*Actual
Tactual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 100%
Ponto condensação: 10,5ºC
Pressão: 1021,8 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h
Rajada: 3,2 km\h de ENE*


----------



## aikkoset (29 Mar 2011 às 09:15)

Bom dia a todos!
O dia amanheceu com nevoeiro temp actual 12.1º


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2011 às 13:48)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
Hoje, será um dia de chuva mas mais fraca que o dia anterior.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Mar 2011 às 14:41)

Pensei nessa situação, mas tive algum receio, apesar de achar que era uma situação que deveria ser lá colocada,  não sabia se devia colocar o valor da minha estação meteorológica.



HotSpot disse:


> Em situações dessas, não se esqueçam do testemunho no Meteoglobal (http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt)


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2011 às 17:42)

Boas Tardes!

Lá fui eu a Stº Ovídeo a pé, entre a frescura que se sentia em Canidelo, com algum vento e céu carregado, até lá, onde o vento era fraco mas caiam algumas pingas. 
Chegando cá estava mesmo desagradável, vento frio e também com algumas pingas.


----------



## 1337 (29 Mar 2011 às 17:51)

boas
eu levo acumulado 1.5 mm para já mas continua a chover de forma fraca mas certinha


----------



## 1337 (29 Mar 2011 às 18:41)

tem chovido com maior intensidade, ja chegando aos 3.6 mm


----------



## 1337 (29 Mar 2011 às 18:55)

4.1 mm e continua a cair certinha
sinceramente não esperava este valor para hoje


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2011 às 21:01)

Por Canidelo, começou há uns instante a chover, mas fraco.


----------



## 1337 (29 Mar 2011 às 21:40)

é morrinha mas ja tenho 5.1 mm acumulados graças a ela
nada mau 
13.0ºC inalterados á bastante tempo


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Mar 2011 às 22:07)

Por cá acumulou 3,6mm


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2011 às 22:22)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia de céu muito nublado, alguma chuva fraca no começo da noite..

*Actual
*
temp: 12.3 ºc ( mínima *10.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *15.3 ºc* )

Vento: WSW: 7 Km/h

Pressão:1024.6 hpa

Humidade:95 %

Precipitação: *0.3 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (29 Mar 2011 às 23:45)

Boa noite

Dia cinzento sem precipitação, no entanto os terrenos ainda estão saturados da precipitação de ontem.

Tmax.17.6ºC
Tmin.12.0ºC

Sigo com 14.4ºC


----------



## aikkoset (30 Mar 2011 às 12:38)

Bom tarde!
Por cá dia de céu muito nublado práticamente sem vento com 12.3 de min. e 15.6 actual.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Mar 2011 às 21:48)

Boa noite

A chuva\chuvisco tem marcado a sua presença. Fraca(o) a moderada(o) - por curtos períodos - e elevada humidade.
O vento tem sido em geral fraco. Neste momento está calmo.
Saliento a elevada pressão que se faz sentir a esta hora (esteve sempre acima dos 1025 hPa nas últimas 24h!)

*30 Março
Tmín: 11,3ºC
Tmáx: 14,9ºC
Precipitação: 3,0 mm (Prec. 29-03: 3,3 mm, entre as 22h e as 24h)

Actual
Tactual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 97%
Ponto condensação: 11,7ºC
Pressão: 1030,1 hPa*


----------



## jpmartins (30 Mar 2011 às 22:14)

Boa noite

Dia marcado por alguma nebulosidade, durante a tarde o sol foi espreitando.

Tmax.18.6ºC
Tmin. 13.5ºC

Neste momento sigo com 14.3ºC.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2011 às 23:33)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu nublado, alguma chuva fraca durante a tarde.

*Neste momento:
*
temp:12.5 ºc ( mínima *11.0ºc* ) ( máxima *13.8 ºc* )

Vento : W: 3Km/h

Humidade : 95 %

Pressão:1028.3 hpa

Precipitação: *0.5 mm*


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2011 às 08:14)

jpmartins disse:


> Pensei nessa situação, mas tive algum receio, apesar de achar que era uma situação que deveria ser lá colocada,  não sabia se devia colocar o valor da minha estação meteorológica.



Tu não colocaste, mas parece que o I.M. colocou por ti (user admin):

http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt/relatos/chuva-persistente

Não tenham receio de colocar lá informação. Parto do principio que todos os relatos minimamente interessantes, são importantes para eles.


----------



## aikkoset (31 Mar 2011 às 08:54)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu quase limpo com algum nevoeiro a dissipar-se, temp actual 12.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Mar 2011 às 10:35)

Bom Dia! 

Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado que se dissipou por volta das 9h.

Por agora, está um rico dia de céu limpo e o sol que vai aquecendo este lugar a beira-mar 
Quiçá, ainda dê um saltinho à praia.


----------



## 1337 (31 Mar 2011 às 10:49)

Belo dia de sol que se está a meter ja com temperaturas bastante agradáveis


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mar 2011 às 14:33)

Boa tarde

Dia de céu limpo.
A humidade elevada durante a noite e princípio da manhã, foi substituída pela humidade já bastante baixa neste início da tarde.
O vento permanece fraco de Este.

*Já tenho o sensor de temperatura e humidade num RS (radiation shield, ou escudo de protecção contra a radiação solar). Finalmente terminei o dito, embora esteja em teste, vou começar a dispor dos dados obtidos pelo sensor Oregon - o que me parece é que os valores serão sempre um pouco inflacionados - talvez seja um defeito do sensor Oregon (ou "feitio"?!).
Em contraponto vou tentar também obter os dados de outro sensor sem fios que tenho numa zona mais sombria, num local junto à casa voltado para NordEste (NE).*

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 9,3ºC

Actual
Tactual: 22,6ºC (sensor Oregon com RS)
Tactual: 18,4ºC
Hr: 42%
Ponto condensação: 9,1ºC
Pressão: 1026,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,4 km\h
Rajada: 6,5 km\h*


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2011 às 20:36)

Boas noites, 

dia agradável, céu geralmente limpo, algum nevoeiro matinal..

*Actual
*
temp:14.6 ºc ( mínima *9.1ºc* ) ( máxima *21.6 ºc* )

Vento: NW: 13 Km/h

Pressão:1023.3 hpa

Humidade:78 %


----------



## 1337 (31 Mar 2011 às 20:37)

máxima de 22.7ºC


----------



## jpmartins (31 Mar 2011 às 23:31)

Boa noite

Dia com muito sol, com a temperatura max. a chegar aos 22.6ºC.

Tmin.8.8ºC

Tatual 14.8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mar 2011 às 23:45)

Boa noite

Noite agradável, ainda longe daquelas noites convidativas a passeios descontraídos em manga curta, é certo, mas ainda assim interessante.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Como referido anteriormente, Disponho de 2 sensores, um com RS da Oregon, e outro simples, wireless. Tive uma disparidade de 3,4ºC na máxima entre 1 e outro sensor - o sensor com RS  com valor mais alto, localizado ao sol, e o outro sensor localizado à sombra.
Já noto uma atenuação interessante dos valores do sensor da Oregon quando está sujeito à luz solar no início da tarde (fase mais quente do dia), mas ainda vou tentar arranjar pratos melhores e método de construção mais perfeccionista do abrigo de radiação solar. 

*Extremos 31 Março
Tmín: 9,3ºC (Oregon)
Tmín: 9,1ºC (outro)
Tmáx: 23,1ºC (Oregon)
Tmáx: 19,7ºC (outro)
Rajada de vento máxima: 16,9 km\h
Precipitação: 1,1 mm*

*Actual
Tactual: 11,6ºC(Oregon)
Tactual: 11,7ºC(outro)
Hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: 11,3ºC
Pressão: 1024,9 hPa
Vento médio: 2,2 km\h
Rajada: 2,2 km\h de NNO*

Termino o mês de Março com uns singelos *104,5 mm de precipitação*, algo aquém do normal. Esta fase final do mês ainda veio compor isto um bocadinho, senão era um mês extremamente seco por estes lados.
Mesmo na Primavera a chuva é bem-vinda, senão arriscamo-nos a chegar ao verão e voltar a falar de seca...


----------

